# Give Me Treats! or Born to Bark in the Glamorous USA!



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Our new Juicy Bed Arrived today!! It is a faux fur leopard print bed. It has the same structure as our pink velour bed. Both Ecko and Mimi seem to really like the new bed! We are trying to compare which one is better!

Here is the new bed.

















The old bed.

















Ecko and Mimi testing out the beds.









Mimi doing her pose =p.









Top, Side Views of the beds.









Ecko enjoying the new bed.









Mimi enjoying the old bed.









Which do you like best?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I like both of them I wish I could spoil my dogs like you do.You are so lucky.I am sure your dogs are very happy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Maybe Tabitha and Jerry should come over and test them out??


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Maybe Tabitha and Jerry should come over and test them out??


lol! They can come over to test them if they want. These beds are so big that im sure 3-4 chis could fit into one ^^.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Both beds are very pretty. Lucky little pups you have.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww darn it! I was hoping to get that new juicy bed before you. 
They look so happy.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> Aww darn it! I was hoping to get that new juicy bed before you.
> They look so happy.


^^ If you are thinking about getting one, i definitely recommend it. It is going to keep them warm during the cold months.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, how cute! I love them both! I wish I could get Jack and Venus a cute bed like that, but they'd never use it. Unless it can sit on our bed while we're sleeping, they won't use it, they'll just curl up in our blankets instead lol.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

both beds are gorgeous! lol i like the new bed best though, its simply gorgeous!!! it looks very fancy


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I've never been into "animal print" Pink all the way!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

leopard one hands down


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> leopard one hands down


Yeah that one seems to be winning by a landslide. Ecko is deep asleep in the leopard bed atm lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Yeah that one seems to be winning by a landslide. Ecko is deep asleep in the leopard bed atm lol.


lol too cute! ^_^


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg they are both gorgeous! Lucky Mimi and Ecko! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i like both for different reasons


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I love both of them. One looks more slightly more masculine, and one is DEFINITELY feminine lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

JayR, I like the Leopard print the best, but I love them both! Ecko & Mimi look adorable in their beds! Ecko matches the Leopard print perfectly! I think me and The Chi Wee's are coming to move in with you, K? :lol: :wink:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

now I love pink but that leapord print bed is way better than the pink one.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Oooh definitely the leopard print 

Where did you get it from?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not big on animal prints but that leopard one is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

leopard print, i love it i love it


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to say that I really like the leopard print. Don't get me wrong, I love pink, but, in those beds the leopard print looks better and matches Ecko very nicely.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

MiMi.....
Dahlia says you must have a sleep over party for all the forum girl chis!!
We will all come over and chi test your goodies!!
Your chis always look stunning and happy!!
Good for you being able to lavish on them the way you do!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> MiMi.....
> Dahlia says you must have a sleep over party for all the forum girl chis!!
> We will all come over and chi test your goodies!!
> Your chis always look stunning and happy!!
> Good for you being able to lavish on them the way you do!!


He he, YEAH i bet Mimi would love a slumber party for all the girls. I bet all the boy chis would want to crash it lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> He he, YEAH i bet Mimi would love a slumber party for all the girls. I bet all the boy chis would want to crash it lol.


IM CRASHING IT! :blob5: WATCH OUT GIRLS. THERE'S ENOUGH OF ME TO GO AROUND  LOL arooooo!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> IM CRASHING IT! :blob5: WATCH OUT GIRLS. THERE'S ENOUGH OF ME TO GO AROUND  LOL arooooo!


o gosh! well at least if Dexter crashes it he will have plents of treats to give to everyone lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> o gosh! well at least if Dexter crashes it he will have plents of treats to give to everyone lol.


hahaha u'll have to fight him for them  mybe ecko will bounce in on the action too ^_^


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

too cute! love it


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I voted leopard , i love it and want it x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha u'll have to fight him for them  mybe ecko will bounce in on the action too ^_^


he probably will if there are treats. He loves his treats ^^.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe yea! treats are the best. i wanna attempt to make a homemade one one day...hmm maybe hell like it


----------



## ktb6229 (Oct 24, 2009)

OMG Those beds are the cutest things I have ever seen. I love both of them. Now I want one!!! They look so comfty!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

ktb6229 said:


> OMG Those beds are the cutest things I have ever seen. I love both of them. Now I want one!!! They look so comfty!!


I also think you should get one. They are so roomy inside. The chis always feels so comfy in it. They like to take naps inside.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I loved both of them they look gorgeous


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh mY those beds are so cute! i love them. Might have to get Moe one. I absolutely love juicy


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

MndaNGmoe said:


> Oh mY those beds are so cute! i love them. Might have to get Moe one. I absolutely love juicy


You better hurry while its still the holiday season. I believe this bed will be discontinued after the holidays.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice beds!


----------

